# My Newest Additions: Rats!



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 14, 2013)

So as a belated birthday gift my boyfriend gave me permission to get rats. These guys are young and while handled lots, they're a bit jumpy to new things. Like the sound of a camera shutter which causes them to flip out and freeze, so I apologize for the meh quality camera phone pictures!

The blue boy is a dumbo and the black and white boy is a rex coat. She said he wasn't dumbo but his ears look every bit as large as the blue boy's. I do need name suggestions too!


----------



## kathyth (Nov 14, 2013)

I will say this; I think they are really cute! Had a rat, when I was about 16. Her name was Dolly. She would respond to her name and if I allowed her to run around the house, she would come when called. My parents even grew quite fond of her.
Hopefully they have a wheel, as they love their excercise. Have fun with the boys!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 14, 2013)

I'm letting them settle in first. Right now they're in a ten gallon tank because with how skittish they are I fear to put them in something huge and have them go wild or freak out. They were kept in small plastic tubs at the breeder's so I didn't want to change things up too quickly on them until they've settled in to the smells/sounds here. 

I'm hoping to litterbox train them but with boys, who knows. One of them does keep poo'ing in the same spot so I put a tray down there and keep moving all the poos to it. 

I emailed the breeder and asked their birthdates and she said around October 10th. That makes them less than 5 weeks old which probably explains their skittishness.. :-/


----------



## ascott (Nov 14, 2013)

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/e/e8/Ben_poster.JPG

This is all that pops in my head when I hear of pet rats..... I know, some folks really like/love em....lol


----------



## Beck (Nov 14, 2013)

I could never cage/litter train my males but know people who did easily. Congrats on the new babies!!


----------



## AnnV (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a friend who has had rats for years. Their lifespan isn't all that long so she has had many. I think she is down to two now. She goes to the rat fests and everything. 
She makes little hammocks and other cage accessories and sells them.
Here is one of hers:


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 15, 2013)

They're pretty bouncy and don't like sitting still so I did the backwards hooded sweatshirt to put them in the hood and work on bonding. Of course I took a few pictures.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 15, 2013)

Awww, so cute!


----------



## theresal (Nov 15, 2013)

A few very random name suggestions: Anise, Basil, Al, & Felix


----------



## CLMoss (Nov 15, 2013)

Cute! I never had a rat...most likely because I always had a cat in the house. But I know that they make nice little pets...very smart.
~C


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 15, 2013)

AnnV said:


> I have a friend who has had rats for years. Their lifespan isn't all that long so she has had many. I think she is down to two now. She goes to the rat fests and everything.
> She makes little hammocks and other cage accessories and sells them.
> Here is one of hers:



Pretty fancy!


----------



## RosieRedfoot (Nov 15, 2013)

It's funny because my boyfriend suggested Basil as well (we were having Italian).


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 16, 2013)

My kids had rats (most likely it was because Mom decided a couple of rats were "too cute" to be fed to the snake). All was fine until somebody left the lid off enough the half grown litter could escape. Something like 10 rats running wild in the house. Not fine.


----------



## theresal (Nov 16, 2013)

RosieRedfoot said:


> It's funny because my boyfriend suggested Basil as well (we were having Italian).



Funny because Basil was the first one that came into my head. I thought of Fievel too but just doesn't have the right ring to it.


----------

